# What to pack in my hospital bag? Induction 32 weeks ..



## Natali

Hello ladies, been looking everywhere for the best place to post this and seeing as you have all been through it I thought this was the best place. I went into preterm labour at 29 weeks with my twins and again at 31 weeks - they managed to stop it both times. However, I have a scan tomorrow as my baby girls are growing under the 10th centile and one of them is gradually losing her fluid. My consultant has said if their growth hasn't improved or any more fluid is lost then they will want to deliver tomorrow or Tuesday. My biggest question now is ... What do I pack in my hospital bag? Do I need to pack stuff for the girls? (I will be 32 weeks + 4 days tomorrow).


----------



## ermm23a

If you have any preemie clothes, you can wash them and bring those for them. Your babies will be in the hospital for a while before they can come home. I'm not sure about where you are, but my hospital provided pacifiers, diapers, formula, etc. The only thing I brought for mine was preemie outfits so he would have something cute to wear in the NICU. Most of the preemie baby clothes are snap front to provide easy access for all the leads and wires that will be hooked up to them. 

I wouldn't worry about bringing much for your babies. They will be sleeping a lot the first few weeks they are born. They will pretty much only be awake when they are feeding.


----------



## rory83coyotes

They also let us use our own blankets that were much softer than the hospital ones. They may not be able to wear the clothes at first but take them just the same. We took some pics of the family to but in incubator and made cute sign with name on it for the nursing staff to know since they were listed as my last name and girl. Might call the nicu and ask. they should have a good list.


----------



## Robbiesmum

Bring a teddy for the cot - my son had a little elephant even in his humidicrib


----------



## inperfected

I guess you may have had them by now, but worth saying anyhow! :) 

I assume that there is a risk of a c-section? (there will be either way I guess, even if not stated so far). A water bottle (for drinking in bed and going to NICU) is great. Some lollies or the like (for when you are starving and want food NOW!). Normal toiletries... A small bag to take to nicu (with your essentials, i.e drink bottle, lollies, deodorant, phone, camera etc). Camera and charger. Phone and charger. Clothes. Fat lady knickers :) (High waisted loose ones, and YES I am serious!) :) Maternity pads. Hand cream (nicu hand washing really drys them out!). Lip balm as air conditioning/heating does the same thing to your lips. Slippers or slip on shoes. Chuck a cushion or thinner pillow in the car for ride home if you have a section (makes it less painful on your tummy). Take what you'd usually have in your handbag. An extra cellphone credit voucher (or credit on your cellphone so you can ring people if you need to.) 

Oh, tissues, breastpads and facecloths too! (tissues for the tears, breastpads for the obvious, and facecloths because if you get skin to skin time, and your milk comes in, you have a problem! :) 

Hugs 

You'll get through this time, even though it's scary and mind boggling. *hugs*


----------

